# Louisiana on the Fly



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryan1720 and I decided to take advantage of our days off and do a little exploring in some areas we haven't fished before. 

A little colder and windier than expected but that didn't cool down the redfish bite. Found quite a few willing to play including one big girl. 

Hope the pics come out as I am still figuring out this process.

Capt. Tristan Daire
Higher Education Guide Service
985 630 3892
Hopedale/Delacroix, La


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a blast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice fish, thanks for the LA. daydream.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I was just saw a episode of Spanish Fly in Hopedale with the Holeman brothers. Looks like a good time!


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Great fish, it sure is nice to be able to get out on the water in the middle of the week. 

You should list your web site; so I put up a link for you. 

http://highereducationgs.net/Home_Page.html


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

> Great fish, it sure is nice to be able to get out on the water in the middle of the week.
> 
> You should list your web site; so I put up a link for you.
> 
> http://highereducationgs.net/Home_Page.html


Thanks catchfish... I thought I did have a link. :-/
Big fish like that will be a casts distance away until March.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice redfish Capt.! Care to share the successful fly style?


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> > Great fish, it sure is nice to be able to get out on the water in the middle of the week.
> >
> > You should list your web site; so I put up a link for you.
> >
> ...


My bad you do have a link on that post :-/; just very small fonts. My up close vision is slipping as I get older :'( I still can spot them reds though


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

All our fish fell victim to Ryan1720's hand tied flies. Quite a few styles and colors. He should be able to elaborate more on them.


Capt. Tristan Daire
Higher Education Guide Service
985 630 3892
Hopedale/Delacroix, La


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Just saw this post. The wind was kicking that day, but we found some protected areas with clear water to fish. Here are a few more pics




























Flies of the day


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You guys better keep that spot a secret...because when I come back there you are going to take my happy azz out in the marsh.

Nice fish guys.

Very nice flies Ryan.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Damn I need to get out there!
I had a trip planned for second to third week of January. But now with no job, it's not looking very likely.

Sick fishery!


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

> You guys better keep that spot a secret...because when I come back there you are going to take my happy azz out in the marsh.
> 
> Nice fish guys.
> 
> Very nice flies Ryan.


Let me know when your ready Russ!


----------

